# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  آيات و دعاء لعلاج بالرقية الشرعية - رقية العقد و الربط

## عبدالله الليبي

*آداب , لعلاج , الربط , الشرعية , العقد , بالرقية , دعاء , رقية

آيات و دعاء لعلاج بالرقية الشرعية - رقية العقد و الربط


رقية  العقد   و  الربط  

بسـم الله الرحمـــن الرحيـــم
السلام عليكم ورحمـة الله وبركاتـه



رقية العقد


تنفع بإذن الله لفك و حل و حرق عقد السحر و تحصينات المس و السحر فيها

تكرار ما تم تضليله باللون الأحمر

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم

وان طلقتموهن من قبل ان تمسوهن وقد فرضتم لهن فريضة فنصف ما فرضتم الا ان يعفون او يعفو الذي بيده عقدة النكاح وان تعفوا اقرب للتقوى ولا تنسوا الفضل بينكم ان الله بما تعملون بصير
سورة البقرة - سورة 2 - آية 237

ايود احدكم ان تكون له جنة من نخيل واعناب تجري من تحتها الانهار له فيها من كل الثمرات واصابه الكبر وله ذرية ضعفاء فاصابها اعصار فيه نار فاحترقت كذلك يبين الله لكم الايات لعلكم تتفكرون
سورة البقرة - سورة 2 - آية 266

فلما القوا قال موسى ما جئتم به السحر ان الله سيبطله ان الله لا يصلح عمل المفسدين
سورة يونس - سورة 10 - آية 81

واحلل عقدة من لساني
سورة طه - سورة 20 - آية 27

وقدمنا الى ما عملوا من عمل فجعلناه هباء منثورا
سورة الفرقان - سورة 25 - آية 23

فكانت هباء منبثا
سورة الواقعة - سورة 56 - آية 6

هو الذي اخرج الذين كفروا من اهل الكتاب من ديارهم لاول  الحشر ما ظننتم ان يخرجوا وظنوا انهم مانعتهم حصونهم من الله فاتاهم الله  من حيث لم يحتسبوا وقذف في قلوبهم الرعب يخربون بيوتهم بايديهم وايدي  المؤمنين فاعتبروا يا اولي الابصار
سورة الحشر - سورة 59 - آية 2

واخرجت الارض اثقالها
سورة الزلزلة - سورة 99 - آية 2

ومن شر النفاثات في العقد
سورة الفلق - سورة 113 - آية 4

هام جدا :

ألفت إنتباه الجميع إلى شيء مهم في خصوص أسحار  الربط   و العقد
وهو أنه يقع على الأقل بين شيئين , بين أمرين , بين شخص و حالة , بين شخصين , بين حالتين لشخص أو أكثر .
لذلك في الدعاء نذكر إسم المسحور بالعقد و  الربط   و بينما هو مربوط به
فهما كما فسرناه سابقا 2
المعقود , المربوط من جهة
المربوط به و المعقود به من جهة أخرى

فإن كان الدعاء و العمل على المربوط و المعقود فقط , يبقى لنا المعقود به و المربوط به سائر المفعول ... 
فلا يجب التغافل على هذه الإشارة الهامة , حتى لا نقوم بنصف العمل و ننتظر النتيجة بدون فائدة

دعاء الرقية


اللهم حل كل عقدة
بقدرتك يا رب العالمين
يا أرحم الراحمين
يا حي يا قيوم
يا ذو الجلال و الإكرام

اللهم فك كل عقدة
بقدرتك يا رب العالمين
يا أرحم الراحمين
يا حي يا قيوم
يا ذو الجلال و الإكرام

اللهم أحرق كل عقدة
بقدرتك يا رب العالمين
يا أرحم الراحمين
يا حي يا قيوم
يا ذو الجلال و الإكرام

اللهم أبطل كل عقدة
بقدرتك يا رب العالمين
يا أرحم الراحمين
يا حي يا قيوم
يا ذو الجلال و الإكرام

اللهم حل كل عقدة تفرعت منها العقد
اللهم فك كل عقدة تفرعت منها العقد
اللهم أحرق كل عقدة تفرعت منها العقد
اللهم ابطل كل عقدة تفرعت منها العقد

اللهم حل كل سحر في العقد
اللهم فك كل سحر في العقد
اللهم أحرق كل سحر في العقد
اللهم ابطل كل سحر في العقد

اللهم حل كل سحر لربط صنعوه
اللهم فك كل سحر لربط صنعوه
اللهم أحرق كل سحر لربط صنعوه
اللهم أبطل كل سحر لربط صنعوه

اللهم حل كل سحر لعقد صنعوه
اللهم فك كل سحر لعقد صنعوه
اللهم أحرق كل سحر لعقد صنعوه
اللهم أبطل كل سحر لعقد صنعوه

اللهم حل و فك و أحرق و أبطل
جميع أسحار  الربط   و العقد
من ربط و عقد الأزواج و الصرف عن الزواج
من ربط و عقد في العمل و الدراسة و العلم و الحكمة

اللهم حل و فك و أحرق و أبطل 
كل ربط و عقد يصرف عن عبادتك و ما تحبه و ترضاه

اللهم حل و فك و أحرق و أبطل كل ربط و عقد
يقود لما حرمته و نهيت عنه و تكرهه

اللهم حل و فك و أحرق و ابطل
كل ربط و عقد
في الجسم و خارجه
في البيوت و خارجها
معلقة في الهواء أو في مهب الرياح
ملقات في المياه و البحار
السائلة و الراكدة منها
و كل ما تم دفنه 
في التراب و الأرض و جثث الأموات 
أو في معدن أو في صنم

اللهم أبطلها و أبطل مفعولها

اللهم حل و فك و أحرق و أبطل عقد المعقودين
من الإنس و الجن أجمعين

اللهم حل و فك و أحرق و أبطل ربط المربوطين
من الإنس و الجن أجمعين 


ما علمناه منهم و ما غاب عنا
ما ظهر منها و ما بطن
ما كان في عالم الإنس
و ما كان في عالم الجن
و ما أنت أعلم به منا
إنك عالم الغيب و الشهادة
و إنك بكل شيء عليم خبير
و إن علمك بكل شيء محيط
و إنك أحصيت كل شيء عددا
فلا يغيب عنك شيء و لا يحيد
يا مجيد يا فعال لما تريد


اللهم ما تم  العقد   و ما تم  الربط   إلا بعلمك
و لا يبطل إلا بقدرتك و بإرادتك و مشيئتك


اللهم أبطلها و أبطل مفعولها
و عجل بالشفاء و الرحمة
إنك أنت الشافي المعافي
و إنك أرحم الراحمين
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون و سلام على المرسلين
و الحمد لله رب العالمين

هام جدا: 

ترقي بهذه الرقية الماء( عادي أو ماء زمزم أو ماء تضيف له مسك أو ملح ... ) و الزيت ( زيت زيتون أو زيت الحبة السوداء أو زيت تريد )
الماء للشرب و الإغتسال
الزيت للإدهان و للشرب فقط إن كان زيت زيتون أو زيت الحبة السوداء

للشرب : الإقتصار على ملعقة أكل , واحدة بعد صلاة الفجر و واحدة قبل النوم

إن كانت العقدة واضحة للعين و يمكن القيام بالحجامة أو بالفصد فوق موضعها
فذلك يكون أفضل ( تمريخها بالزيت قبل الفصد و الحجامة ) 
حتى و لو كان ذلك مؤلم نوعا ما ... فهو أفضل من بقائها

إن لم يكن ممكن الحجامة أو الفصد , لصعوبة ذلك حسب الموضع أو لأن العقدة وقع تغويرها ...
فالمداومة على شرب الماء و الزيت
مع الإغتسال بالماء و تمريخ كامل الجسم بالزيت
بإذن الله السميع العليم 
تحترق أو تتفتت أو تنحل
و ستلاحطون خروج مواد ذات رائحة كريهة جدا 
من السبيلين أو مع تقيء

و الله المستعان

منقول

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزاك الله كل خير ياحبيبنا عبدالله

*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* 
 علاج الربط بين الزوجين من ناحية الجان والمس 

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 ان الحمد لله نحمده ونستغفره ونستهديه ونعوذ بالله تعالى من شرور انفسنا   وسيئات اعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له واشهد ان لا   اله الا الله وحده لا شربك له واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله بلغ الرسالة  وادى  الامانة ونصح الامة وكشف الله به الغمة وتركنا على المحجة البيضاء  التي  ليلها كنهارها والتي لا يسلك فيها الا سالك ولا يزيغ عنها الا هالك  اللهم  صلى على محمد وبارك عليه واله واصحابه ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم  الدين .

 ان موضوع العلاج بالقران والرقى الشرعية من الامور التي شغلت الناس في هذا   الزمان الذي كثرت فيه الفتن والفساد والابتعاد عن اوامر الله وهدي نبيه   المصطفى وكلهم ما بين مؤيد ومعارض .

 وكثرت في هذه الايام اعمال  السحرة الكفرة من اعمال السحر والدجل والحاق  الضرر بالناس نتيجة البغضاء  والتحاسد بينهم وكان من بينها اعمال سحر الربط  للازواج لكلا الطرفين ولا  يقع التاثير عليكم الا بما غفلوا عنه من قراءة  القران والابتعاد عن الصلاة  والوضوء وترك الهدي النبوي وخاصة يوم الزواج
 الذي من المفروض فيه ان  يبدا الانسان بطاعة الله عز وجل فيبدا بالمعاصي  من قبل الزواج بليلة باحضار  الفرق الموسيقية والرقاصات واختلاط الناس  بعضعهم بعضا والسفور والتبرج وكل  هذا عالمكشوف الا من رحم الله .

 وهناك من الناس من يترصد لهذا  اليوم من اعمال سحرية للاضرار بين الزوجين  وهنا تقع الطامة الكبرى في ربط  الزوجين عن الجماع من اول يوم .

 ولهذا اضع الخلاصة هذه عن معنى  الربط بين الزوجين وعوارضه بين الطرفين  ليكون موعظة لمن لم يتعظ ومقبل على  الزواج ليحصن نفسه .وسنتكلم لاحقا كيف  تتم عملية الربط وطرق علاجه المتعددة  وهي ما تقارب 13 طريقة مشروعة ومجربة  .

الربـــــــط

 الربط : هو أخذ الرجل عن زوجته فلا يستطيع أن يجامعها وبالتالي يُعَد من   أشد أنواع الإيذاء للرجل والمرأة ، وتحدث حالة التمنع وعدم الإستمتاع   والربط في الغالب بسبب من الأسباب التالية: 

 - الزواج القهري : عدم القبول والموافقة من قبل أحد الزوجين .

 - العجز أو الضعف الجنسي وهذا النوع يعالجه الأطباء ، والذي قد يكون العجز   الجنسي بسبب الإصابة بمرض السكري أو خلل في فرز بعض الهرمونات   (التيستوستيرون ) وهو ما يسمى بالهرمون الذكري ، أو بسبب خلل في الأعصاب   المغذية للعضو الذكري.

 - العجز بسبب استخدام الأدوية التي لها  تأثير سلبي على الانتصـــاب مثل  مدرات البول وبعض الأدوية التي تستخدم في  حالات ارتفاع ضغط الدم والتي  تستخدم ضد الاكتئاب والصرع وضد الروماتيزم .

 - القلق والوهم والخوف من عدم القدرة على الجماع وهذا النوع يعالجه الأطباء أيضا . 

 - الربط بسبب السحر ، ويستخدم كوسيلة للتفريق بين الزوجين .

 - الربط بسبب المس الشيطاني وفي الغالب يكون بسبب العشق.

 ــ إن بعض الحالات التي رأيناها كان الرجل يؤخذ عن زوجته بسبب جني يكون مع   زوجته ويحبها ويقوم هذا الجني بعملية الربط للزوج حتى لا يجامع زوجته ،   وفي هذه الحالة يجب علاج الزوجة حتى يقضى على الجني الذي يقوم بربط الزوج ،   وعند علاج الربط يجب علاج الزوجين معا حتى يأتي العلاج ثمرته.

أنواع الربط
 ربط المنع : وهو أن تحاول المرأة منع زوجها من إتيانها عند المعاشرة.

ربط التبلد:  هو أن يتمركز الجني الموكل  بالسحر في مركز الإحساس في مخ المرأة فإذا أراد  زوجها أن يأتيها أفقدها  الجني الإحساس فلا تشعر بلذة ولا تستجيب لزوجها.

ربط لمنع الحيوان المنوي من النزول :  وهذا  النوع من الربط اعني به ان يكون الرجل مربوطا بطريقة غريبة وهي ان  يكون  القضيب منتصبا ةلكن ليس عنده انزال للمني . وكم من حالات قابلتها في  رحلتي  العلاجية وهي حالات تكون غريبة ومدهشة بصراحة ولكن الشافي هو الله  اولا  واخيرا.وهذا خاص بالرجل 

ربط النزيف:  ربط النزيف هو إذا أراد الرجل أن  يأتي زوجته سبب لها نزيفا شديدا (استحاضة  ) فلا يتمكن الرجل من إتيانها ،  وقد تخرج رائحة كريهة جدا من فرج المرأة ،  أو يحصل للمرأة آلام شديدة عند  الجماع . 



ربط الانسداد: وهو إذا أراد الرجل أن يأتي زوجته وجد سدا منيعا أمامه من اللحم لا يستطيع أن يخترقه ، فلا تنجح عملية اللقاء الجنسي .



ربط التغوير: وهو  أن يتزوج الرجل بنتا بكرا ،  فإذا أراد أن يأتيها يخيل إليه أنها كالثيب  تماما حتى يشك في أمرها وفي  هذه الحالة يكون السحر متعديا على الزوج،  وعندما تعالج المرأة ويبطل السحر  يجد الرجل غشاء البكارة بكيفية يعلمها  الله .



ربط العجز : وهو عدم  مقدرة الرجل إتيان زوجته  ، ويشعر المصاب بفتور وتنميل وقت الجماع في أجزاء  جسمه خاصة في الذراعين  والقدمين ، ويشعر بآلام في أسفل الظهر والفخذين ولو  أنه استطاع الجماع لم  يجد اللذة .



الربط بالتناوب: يكون السحر مشتركا بين الزوج والزوجة ، فإذا كان الزوج سليم من الناحية الجنسية تكون الزوجة غير سليمة.



 ومن الربط ما يمنع الرجل عن جميع النساء ومنه ما يربط الرجل عن إحدى زوجاته.

رقية المسحــور
 بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شي في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم ( 3 مرات ).

 نعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق ( 3 مرات ).

 حسبنا الله لا اله إلا هو عليه توكلنا وهو رب العرش العظيم( 7 مرات ).



 أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

 } بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرّحْمنِ الرّحِيم {

 } الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرّحْمنِ الرّحِيمِ * مَلِكِ   يَوْمِ الدّينِ * إِيّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * اهْدِنَا   الصّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ * صِرَاطَ الّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ   الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِم وَلاَ الضّآلّينَ {



 } الَمَ *  ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدًى لّلْمُتّقِين *  الّذِينَ  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصّلاةَ وَممّا  رَزَقْنَاهُمْ  يُنْفِقُونَ * والّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَآ أُنْزِلَ  إِلَيْكَ وَمَآ  أُنْزِلَ مِن قَبْلِكَ وَبِالاَخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ *  أُوْلَئِكَ عَلَىَ  هُدًى مّن رّبّهِمْ وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ {



 } اللّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاّ هُوَ الْحَيّ الْقَيّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ   وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لّهُ مَا فِي السّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأرْضِ مَن ذَا  الّذِي  يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ  أَيْدِيهِمْ  وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مّنْ عِلْمِهِ  إِلاّ بِمَا  شَآءَ وَسِعَ كُرْسِيّهُ السّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضَ وَلاَ  يَؤُودُهُ  حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيّ الْعَظِيمُ * لاَ إِكْرَاهَ فِي  الدّينِ قَد  تّبَيّنَ الرّشْدُ مِنَ الْغَيّ فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالطّاغُوتِ  وَيْؤْمِن  بِاللّهِ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَىَ لاَ  انفِصَامَ  لَهَا وَاللّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ * اللّهُ وَلِيّ الّذِينَ  آمَنُواْ  يُخْرِجُهُمْ مّنَ الظّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النّورِ وَالّذِينَ  كَفَرُوَاْ  أَوْلِيَآؤُهُمُ الطّاغُوتُ يُخْرِجُونَهُمْ مّنَ النّورِ  إِلَى  الظّلُمَاتِ أُوْلَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ {   [البقرة 255- 258] 

 } آمَنَ الرّسُولُ بِمَآ أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ  مِن رّبّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ  كُلّ آمَنَ بِاللّهِ وَمَلآئِكَتِهِ  وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لاَ نُفَرّقُ  بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مّن رّسُلِهِ وَقَالُواْ  سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ  رَبّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِير * لاَ  يُكَلّفُ اللّهُ نَفْساً إِلاّ  وُسْعَهَا لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَعَلَيْهَا  مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ رَبّنَا لاَ  تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نّسِينَآ أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا  رَبّنَا وَلاَ تَحْمِلْ  عَلَيْنَآ إِصْراً كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الّذِينَ  مِن قَبْلِنَا رَبّنَا  وَلاَ تُحَمّلْنَا مَا لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ  وَاعْفُ عَنّا وَاغْفِرْ  لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَآ أَنتَ مَوْلاَنَا فَانْصُرْنَا  عَلَى الْقَوْمِ  الْكَافِرِينَ { 



 }وَاتّبَعُواْ مَا  تَتْلُواْ الشّيَاطِينُ عَلَىَ مُلْكِ سُلَيْمَانَ  وَمَا كَفَرَ  سُلَيْمَانُ وَلَكِنّ الشّيْاطِينَ كَفَرُواْ يُعَلّمُونَ  النّاسَ السّحْرَ  وَمَآ أُنْزِلَ عَلَى الْمَلَكَيْنِ بِبَابِلَ هَارُوتَ  وَمَارُوتَ وَمَا  يُعَلّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ حَتّىَ يَقُولاَ إِنّمَا نَحْنُ  فِتْنَةٌ فَلاَ  تَكْفُرْ فَيَتَعَلّمُونَ مِنْهُمَا مَا يُفَرّقُونَ بِهِ  بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ  وَزَوْجِهِ وَمَا هُم بِضَآرّينَ بِهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ  إِلاّ بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ  وَيَتَعَلّمُونَ مَا يَضُرّهُمْ وَلاَ يَنفَعُهُمْ  وَلَقَدْ عَلِمُواْ  لَمَنِ اشْتَرَاهُ مَا لَهُ فِي الاَخِرَةِ مِنْ  خَلاَقٍ وَلَبِئْسَ مَا  شَرَوْاْ بِهِ أَنْفُسَهُمْ لَوْ كَانُواْ  يَعْلَمُونَ{ [البقرة :102]



 } وَأَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَىَ مُوسَىَ أَنْ أَلْقِ عَصَاكَ فَإِذَا هِيَ   تَلْقَفُ مَا يَأْفِكُونَ * فَوَقَعَ الْحَقّ وَبَطَلَ مَا كَانُواْ   يَعْمَلُونَ * فَغُلِبُواْ هُنَالِكَ وَانقَلَبُواْ صَاغِرِينَ *   وَأُلْقِيَ السّحَرَةُ سَاجِدِينَ * قَالُوَاْ آمَنّا بِرَبّ الْعَالَمِينَ   * رَبّ مُوسَىَ وَهَارُونَ { [الأعراف: 117 –122]

 } وَقَالَ  فِرْعَوْنُ ائْتُونِي بِكُلّ سَاحِرٍ عَلِيمٍ * فَلَمّا جَآءَ  السّحَرَةُ  قَالَ لَهُمْ مّوسَىَ أَلْقُواْ مَآ أَنتُمْ مّلْقُونَ *  فَلَمّآ أَلْقُواْ  قَالَ مُوسَىَ مَا جِئْتُمْ بِهِ السّحْرُ إِنّ اللّهَ  سَيُبْطِلُهُ إِنّ  اللّهَ لاَ يُصْلِحُ عَمَلَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ * وَيُحِقّ  اللّهُ الْحَقّ  بِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُجْرِمُونَ { [يونس: 79-  81] 



 } قَالُواْ يَمُوسَىَ إِمّآ أَن تُلْقِيَ وَإِمّآ أَن نّكُونَ أَوّلَ مَنْ   أَلْقَىَ * قَالَ بَلْ أَلْقُواْ فَإِذَا حِبَالُهُمْ وَعِصِيّهُمْ   يُخَيّلُ إِلَيْهِ مِن سِحْرِهِمْ أَنّهَا تَسْعَىَ * فَأَوْجَسَ فِي   نَفْسِهِ خِيفَةً مّوسَىَ* قُلْنَا لاَ تَخَفْ إِنّكَ أَنتَ الأعْلَىَ *   وَأَلْقِ مَا فِي يَمِينِكَ تَلْقَفْ مَا صَنَعُوَاْ إِنّمَا صَنَعُواْ   كَيْدُ سَاحِرٍ وَلاَ يُفْلِحُ السّاحِرُ حَيْثُ أَتَىَ { [طه 65-69]



 } وَإِذْ يَعِدُكُمُ اللّهُ إِحْدَى الطّائِفَتِيْنِ أَنّهَا لَكُمْ   وَتَوَدّونَ أَنّ غَيْرَ ذَاتِ الشّوْكَةِ تَكُونُ لَكُمْ وَيُرِيدُ اللّهُ   أَن يُحِقّ الحَقّ بِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَيَقْطَعَ دَابِرَ الْكَافِرِينَ *   لِيُحِقّ الْحَقّ وَيُبْطِلَ الْبَاطِلَ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُجْرِمُونَ {   [الأنفال: 7 – 8]



 } وَقَدِمْنَآ إِلَىَ مَا عَمِلُواْ مِنْ عَمَلٍ فَجَعَلْنَاهُ هَبَآءً مّنثُوراً { [الفرقان: 23]



 } قُلْ إِنّ رَبّي يَقْذِفُ بِالْحَقّ عَلاّمُ الْغُيُوبِ * قُلْ جَآءَ   الْحَقّ وَمَا يُبْدِىءُ الْبَاطِلُ وَمَا يُعِيدُ{ [سبأ:48-49]



 } وَقُلْ جَآءَ الْحَقّ وَزَهَقَ الْبَاطِلُ إِنّ الْبَاطِلَ كَانَ زَهُوقاً { [الأسراء:81]



 } بَلْ نَقْذِفُ بِالْحَقّ عَلَى الْبَاطِلِ فَيَدْمَغُهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ زَاهِقٌ وَلَكُمُ الْوَيْلُ مِمّا تَصِفُونَ{ [الأنبياء :18]



 } قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذّبْهُمُ اللّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ   وَيَنْصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مّؤْمِنِينَ *   وَيُذْهِبْ غَيْظَ قُلُوبِهِمْ وَيَتُوبُ اللّهُ عَلَىَ مَن يَشَآءُ   وَاللّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ{ [التوبة:14-15]



 } يَأَيّهَا  النّاسُ قَدْ جَآءَتْكُمْ مّوْعِظَةٌ مّن رّبّكُمْ وَشِفَآءٌ  لّمَا فِي  الصّدُورِ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لّلْمُؤْمِنِينَ { [يونس: 57]



 } وَأَوْحَىَ رَبّكَ إِلَىَ النّحْلِ أَنِ اتّخِذِي مِنَ الْجِبَالِ   بُيُوتاً وَمِنَ الشّجَرِ وَمِمّا يَعْرِشُونَ * ثُمّ كُلِي مِن كُلّ   الثّمَرَاتِ فَاسْلُكِي سُبُلَ رَبّكِ ذُلُلاً يَخْرُجُ مِن بُطُونِهَا   شَرَابٌ مّخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوَانُهُ فِيهِ شِفَآءٌ لِلنّاسِ إِنّ فِي ذَلِكَ   لاَيَةً لّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكّرُونَ{[النحل: 68-69] 



 }  وَنُنَزّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَآءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ  لّلْمُؤْمِنِينَ  وَلاَ يَزِيدُ الظّالِمِينَ إَلاّ خَسَاراً{[الإسراء :82]  



 } وَإِذَا مَرِضْتُ فَهُوَ يَشْفِينِ { [الشعراء: 80]



 } وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآناً أعْجَمِيّاً لّقَالُواْ لَوْلاَ فُصّلَتْ   آيَاتُهُ ءَاعْجَمِيّ وَعَرَبِيّ قُلْ هُوَ لِلّذِينَ آمَنُواْ هُدًى   وَشِفَآءٌ وَالّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ فِيَ آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرٌ وَهُوَ   عَلَيْهِمْ عَمًى أُوْلَئِكَ يُنَادَوْنَ مِن مّكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ{ [فصلت: 44] 



 } قُلْ هُوَ اللّهُ أَحَدٌ * اللّهُ الصّمَدُ * لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ * وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لّهُ كُفُواً أَحَدٌ { 



 } قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبّ الْفَلَقِ * مِن شَرّ مَا خَلَقَ * وَمِن شَرّ   غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ * وَمِن شَرّ النّفّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ * وَمِن   شَرّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ { 



 } قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبّ  النّاسِ * مَلِكِ النّاسِ * إِلَهِ النّاسِ * مِن  شَرّ الْوَسْوَاسِ  الْخَنّاسِ * الّذِى يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النّاسِ*  مِنَ الْجِنّةِ  وَالنّاسِ { 



 اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس ، واشف أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لا يغادر سقما.



 بسم الله أرقيك ، من كل شيء يؤذيك ، من شر كل نفس أو عين حاسد أو سحر ساحر الله يشفيك، بسم الله أرقيك . 




*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*بعض أنواع  السحر  وأعراضهـا

من حيث تأثيرها على المسحور
 
 سحــر التفريــق

هذا النوع من السحر  هو الأكثر شيوعا بين الناس وهو الغالب استخدامه من قبل السحرة على مر الأزمان ، يقول   الله تعالى : فَيَتَعَلّمُونَ مِنْهُمَا مَا يُفَرّقُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَ   الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ وَمَا هُم بِضَآرّينَ بِهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ إِلاّ   بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَيَتَعَلّمُونَ مَا يَضُرّهُمْ وَلاَ يَنفَعُهُمْ،   جاء في كتاب التعريفات أنه يوجد في الإنسان قوة تسمى القوة المتخيلة ،   وهذه القوة هي التي تتصرف في الصورة المحسوسه والمعاني الجزئية المنتزعة   منها ، وتصرفها فيها بالتركيب تارة والتفصيل أخرى وهذه القوة إذا استعملها   العقل المفكر سميت مفكرة كما أنها إذا استعملها الوهم في المحسوسات مطلقا   سميت متخيلة أ.هـ. وإن السحرة والشياطين قاتهلم الله تتسلط على هذه القوة   المتخيلة في الإنسان وتستخدمها في العطف والصرف والتخيل . فكم من زوج فرق   بينه وبين زوجته وكم من أخ فرق بينه وبين أخيه وأخته وكم من ولد فرق بينه   وبين والديه. 

بعض أعراض ووسائل التفريق بين الزوجين 

غرس بذور الفرقة ؛ كسوء الظن وسوء الفهم 

إثارة العداوة والبغضاء بدل المحبة والوفاق

إثارة العناد وحب الانتقام بدل العفو والصفح

قلب معاني الأقوال والأفعال

تجسيم وتعظيم أسباب الفرقة والخلاف 
التشكيك في نظرات وأفعال وتصرفات المسحور نفسه 

التشكيك في نظرات وتصرفات وأقوال وأفعال أحب الناس له 

يرى العدو صديقا والصديق عدوا

يعمل بغير إدراك إلى ضد مصلحته

عدم القدرة على التكيف مع من صرف عنه بالسحر

استراق السمع: وهو أن يصدر الشيطان ( خادم  السحر  ) أو الرصد أصواتاً من لا يسمعها غير المسحور من أجل استفزاز المسحور

استجلاء البصر : هو التخيل بالصورة ، مثل التخيل بالصوت فيتشبه ويتمثل الشيطان خادم  السحر    في الأحلام أو في اليقظة ( عن طريق التخيل ) أو بين اليقظة والمنام بصورة   من يريد إيقاع الفرقة والبغضاء بينه وبين المسحور ، يقول تعالى في سورة   الأعراف : فلما ألقوا سحروا أعين الناس ويقول تعالى في سورة طه : فإذا   حبالهم وعصيهم يخيل إليه من سحرهم أنها تسعى 

ومن تأثير هذا النوع من  السحر    على المسحور أنه إذا نظر المسحور إلى زوجته مثلاً ، يراها بصورة منفرة  كأن  يرى وجهها وجه قردة أو كلبة أو أنه يراها وكأنها تنظر إليه نظر  المتحدي  المتغطرس ، وكذلك إذا خرج المسحور مع زوجته إلى السوق يخيل إليه  أنها تنظر  وتعاكس الرجال ؛ والعكس لو كانت المسحورة الزوجة، ومهما أخذ  الزوج أو  الزوجة في الدفاع عن النفس والبرهنة على الحب والوفاء والإخلاص ،  فإن  الفكرة المسيطرة تظل سائدة مما ينتهي في بعض الأحيان إلى انفصام عرى   الزوجية بالطلاق أو الفراق ، وقد يكون  السحر  متعديا فيكون التخيل على عيون زوجة المسحور أو العكس 

وقد يحدث النفور بين الزوجين بدون أي سبب ولا يعرف  الطرفان سبباً لهذا  النفور مع العلم أن عقلهما وقلبهما يريدان عكس ذلك ولكن  لا يستطيع الزوجان  المصارحة فيما بينهما وتجد أن الزوجين يشعران بالنفور  عندما يكونا قريبين  ويحصل العكس إن تفرقا وابتعدا ، بل ويندم المسحور على  سوء تصرفه مع زوجه ،  وإذا ما رجعا واقتربا عاد النفور 

وأحب أن أنبه هنا إلى أنه ليس كل خلاف يقع بين الزوجين بسبب  السحر  ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ قَالَ قَالَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم إِنَّ إِبْلِيسَ يَضَعُ عَرْشَهُ   عَلَى الْمَاءِ ثُمَّ يَبْعَثُ سَرَايَاهُ فَأَدْنَاهُمْ مِنْهُ مَنْزِلَةً   أَعْظَمُهُمْ فِتْنَةً يَجِيءُ أَحَدُهُمْ فَيَقُولُ فَعَلْتُ كَذَا   وَكَذَا فَيَقُولُ مَا صَنَعْتَ شَيْئًا قَالَ ثُمَّ يَجِيءُ أَحَدُهُمْ   فَيَقُولُ مَا تَرَكْتُهُ حَتَّى فَرَّقْتُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ امْرَأَتِهِ   قَالَ فَيُدْنِيهِ مِنْهُ وَيَقُولُ نِعْمَ أَنْتَ قَالَ الاعْمَشُ  أُرَاهُ  قَالَ فَيَلْتَزِمُهُ . رواه مسلم 
تقرأ آيات التأليف الواردة في باب تذكرة الإخوان ببعض آيات القرآن على من يعاني من سحر التفريق والربط .

سحــر الربـــــــط
الربط : هو أخذ  الرجل عن زوجته فلا  يستطيع أن يجامعها وبالتالي يُعَد من أشد أنواع الإيذاء  للرجل والمرأة ،  وتحدث حالة التمنع وعدم الإستمتاع والربط في الغالب بسبب  من الأسباب  التالية 

الزواج القهري : عدم القبول والموافقة من قبل أحد الزوجين 
العجز أو الضعف الجنسي وهذا النوع يعالجه الأطباء ، والذي قد يكون العجز   الجنسي بسبب الإصابة بمرض السكري أو خلل في فرز بعض الهرمونات   (التيستوستيرون ) وهو ما يسمى بالهرمون الذكري ، أو بسبب خلل في الأعصاب   المغذية للعضو الذكري

العجز بسبب استخدام الأدوية التي لها تأثير سلبي على  الانتصـــاب مثل  مدرات البول وبعض الأدوية التي تستخدم في حالات ارتفاع ضغط  الدم والتي  تستخدم ضد الاكتئاب والصرع وضد الروماتيزم 

القلق والوهم والخوف من عدم القدرة على الجماع وهذا النوع يعالجه الأطباء أيضا 
الربط بسبب  السحر  ، ويستخدم كوسيلة للتفريق بين الزوجين
الربط بسبب المس الشيطاني وفي الغالب يكون بسبب العشق.

يقول منصور عبد الحكيم : إن بعض الحالات التي رأيناها  كان الرجل يؤخذ  عن زوجته بسبب جني يكون مع زوجته ويحبها ويقوم هذا الجني  بعملية الربط  للزوج حتى لا يجامع زوجته ، وفي هذه الحالة يجب علاج الزوجة  حتى يقضى على  الجني الذي يقوم بربط الزوج ، وعند علاج الربط يجب علاج  الزوجين معا حتى  يأتي العلاج ثمرته.


أنواع الربط
ربط المنع : وهو أن تحاول المرأة منع زوجها من إتيانها عند المعاشرة 
ربط التبلد: هو أن يتمركز الجني الموكل بالسحر في مركز 
الإحساس في مخ المرأة فإذا أراد زوجها أن يأتيها أفقدها الجني الإحساس فلا تشعر بلذة ولا تستجيب لزوجها


ربط النزيف:  ربط النزيف هو إذا أراد  الرجل أن يأتي زوجته سبب لها نزيفا شديدا (استحاضة  ) فلا يتمكن الرجل من  إتيانها ، وقد تخرج رائحة كريهة جدا من فرج المرأة ،  أو يحصل للمرأة آلام  شديدة عند الجماع 
 
ربط الانسداد: وهو إذا أراد الرجل أن يأتي زوجته وجد سدا منيعا أمامه من اللحم لا يستطيع أن يخترقه ، فلا تنجح عملية اللقاء الجنسي 

ربط التغوير: وهو أن يتزوج الرجل بنتا بكرا ، فإذا أراد أن يأتيها يخيل إليه أنها كالثيب تماما حتى يشك في أمرها وفي هذه الحالة يكون  السحر  متعديا على الزوج، وعندما تعالج المرأة ويبطل  السحر  يجد الرجل غشاء البكارة بكيفية يعلمها الله 

ربط العجز : وهو  عدم مقدرة الرجل إتيان  زوجته ، ويشعر المصاب بفتور وتنميل وقت الجماع في  أجزاء جسمه خاصة في  الذراعين والقدمين ، ويشعر بآلام في أسفل الظهر  والفخذين ولو أنه استطاع  الجماع لم يجد اللذة 

الربط بالتناوب: يكون  السحر  مشتركا بين الزوج والزوجة ، فإذا كانالزوج سليم من الناحية الجنسية تكون الزوجة غير سليمة

ومن الربط ما يمنع الرجل عن جميع النساء ومنه ما يربط الرجل عن إحدى زوجاته 
سحر الجوارح = المرض

السحر بجميع أنواعه مرض ولكن عندما تكون أوامر  السحر    إصابة الإنسان بمرض معين أو امراض متنقله أو امراض متعددة يقال أنه مصاب   بسحر الجواح أو سحر المرض ، جاء في بعض طرق حديث سحر الرسول صلى الله عليه   وسلم الذي أخرجه ابن سعد في الطبقات من حديث ابن عباس أن   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرض وأخذ عن النساء والطعام والشراب.. الحديث ،   وفي حديث سحر أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها فعن عمرة عن عائشة رضي  الله  عنها أنها أعتقت جارية لها عن دبر منها ( أي تكون حرة بعد موت سيدتها  )، ثم  إن عائشة مرضت بعد ذلك ما شاء الله ، فدخل عليها سندي ، فقال إنك  مطبوبة،  فقالت من طبني ؟ ، فقال امرأة من نعتها كذا وكذا ، وقال في حجرها  صبي قد  بال ، فقالت عائشة : ادعوا لي فلانة ، لجارية لها تخدمها ، فوجدوها  في بيت  جيران لها في حجرها صبي قد بال ، فقالت حتى أغسل بول هذا الصبي  فغسلته ، ثم  جاءت ، فقالت لها عائشة : أسحرتيني ؟ فقالت نعم ، فقالت لم ؟  قالت أحببت  العتق . هذه الرواية في موطأ مالك ( رواية أبي مصعب الزهري )  وسنده صحيح ،  وفي رواية عند احمد في المسند اشتكت عائشة فطال شكواها ،  فقدم إنسان  المدينة يتطبب ، فذهب بنو أخيها يسألونه عن وجعها فقال: والله  إنكم تنعتون  نعت امرأة مَطْبُوبة قال: هذه امرأة مسحورة سحرتها جارية لها ،  وفي رواية  أخرى أخرجها عبدالرزاق في مصنفه عن عمرة قالت : مرضت عائشة  فطال مرضها فذهب  بنو أخيها إلى رجل ، فذكروا مرضها، فقال إنكم لتخبروني  خبر امراة مطبوبة ،  فذهبوا ينظرون فإذا جارية لها سَحَرَتها ، وكانت قد  دبرتها ، فسألتها  فقالت ما أردت مني؟ فقالت أردتُ أن تموتي حتى أعتق 


ويقول القرطبي في تفسيره لآية 102 من سورة البقرة ولا ينكر أن  السحر    له تأثير في القلوب، بالحب والبُغْض وبإلقاء الشرور حتى يفرّق الساحر بين   المرء وزوجه، ويحول بين المرء وقلبه، وذلك بإدخال الآلام وعظيم الأسقام ،   وكل ذلك مدرك بالمشاهدة وإنكاره معاندة  

يقول جمال عبد الباري : وقد يأخذ  السحر  شكل مرض من الأمراض ، إلا أن أمراض  السحر    تختلف عن الأمراض العضوية في أنها متنقلة في الجسم ، ومن الحالات التي   رأيتها حالة مهندس كيميائي . عند إجراء الفحوصات الطبية عليه يتضح أنه مصاب   بالضغط والسكر وحصى في الكلى ، وفي اليوم التالي يجري فحوصات طبية فيجد   نفسه سليما تماما والتقارير التي معه تقول هذا  


يقول بشار بن بردة 
وقالوا به داءٌ أصاب فؤادهُ من الجن أو سحر بأيدي المواردِ 

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*سحر الخوف 
إذا استحوذ الشيطان على المسحور بسحر الخوف يجعله يخاف من كل شيء ،    يجعله يستوحش المكان الذي هو فيه ، ويخوفه من الموت ، ويخوفه من أبيه ومن    مدير عمله ، أو يخوفه من الوحدة فتجده يحتاج لمن يكون بجواره دائما ،    ويوسوس له الشيطان حتى يجعله يظن أنه مراقب من كل الناس ، ومن رجال الشرطة ،    فتجده دائما في هلع وفزع وخوف وقد يخوفه الشيطان من أقرب وأحب الناس  إليه  ،  وتجده يفزع عند سماع أي صوت مفاجئ مثل جرس الباب والتلفون ، يخاف  من   المجهول أن يهجم عليه في أي وقت 

فمثل هذا يقرأ عليه مع آيات الرقية آيات السكينة والانشراح والأمن من الخوف الواردة في باب تذكرة الإخوان ببعض آيات القرآن  
سحر الفشـل واليأس والفقـر 

يكون الإنسان المسحور في فشل متواصل ، فإن كان طالبا  يكون كثير الرسوب   وليس له القدرة على التركيز والحفظ فلا يذاكر ولا يواصل  الدراسة ، وإن  كان  موظفا فتجده لا يعمل ولا يستقر في الوظيفة إلا الوقت  اليسير ثم يبحث  عن  غيرها، وتجده فاشلا في أعماله وفاشلا في زواجه وفاشلا في  علاقته مع  الناس ،  يائسا من المستقبل يائسا من الحياة ، مبذراً لماله بل  المال لا  يستقر في  يده ، ينفقه على أشياء تافهه ويعطيه لمـن لا يستحق له  

سحر الجنــون 
يقول الشيخ عبد الخالق العطار إذا تمركز واستقر شيطان السحر بمخ الإنسان فإن الله قد يمكنه من التعرف على خلايا المخ ووظائفها    واستخدامها ، فإن كان الإنسان لا يفيق أبدا بل دائم الشرود والذهول    والنسيان والعصيان ، فهو اقتران جزئي دائم، أما في الاقتران الكلى الدائم    تظهر الروح متقمصة وممثلة شخصية الهبل والخبل والجنون .. وقد يكون خادم  السحر     المقترن بالمسحور من طبعه الخبل وضعف الذاكره ، ومن مكونات شخصيته أنه    مجنون، وإن كان تسلط الشيطان على عقل المسحور متقطعا ؛ بأن يفيق ويعقل    ويفهم ويتعامل الإنسان بشكل طبيعي أحيانا ويغيب أحيانا فهذا اقتران طارىء

يقول الشافعي  
جنونك مجنون ولست بواجدٍ طبيباً يداوي من جنونٍ جنونَ 

سحر تعطيــل الزواج = الوقف 

في هذه الحالة يقوم خادم  السحر     بعمل أي شيء من شأنه عرقلة الزواج ، حيث أنه يقوم بالتشكل وعمل الأقنعة    القبيحة على وجه الخاطب حتى تراه المخطوبة في أقبح صورة أو أن يجعل  الخاطب   يرى من المخطوبة ما يكره من شكل أو تصرف أو يوسوس لهما بعدم  التكافؤ بينها  ،  أو يوسوس للفتاة بطريقة أو بأخرى بأنها ليست بكرا فتخاف  من الفضيحة  وترفض  الزواج ، أو يزهد المرأة أو الرجل عن الزواج دون سبب  وقد يرفض أهل  الخاطب  أو المخطوبة دون سبب منطقي ، وليس بالضرورة أن يكون  خادم السحر مربوطاً في جسد المسحور ، بل قد يكون تأثيره من الخارج بالتخيل  والوسوسـة  .  يقرأ على المسحور آيات من حيل بينه وبين الزواج الواردة في  باب تذكرة   الإخوان ببعض آيات القرآن 
سحر المحبة = التـولة 

أخرج أبي داود وأحمد من حديث عبدالله ابن مسعود أنه  قال:" سَمِعْتُ   رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ إِنَّ الرُّقَى    وَالتَّمَائِمَ وَالتِّوَلَةَ شِرْكٌ " ، والسبب في عمل هذا النوع من  السحر     أنه ربما تجد المرأة من زوجها شيئا من الصدود ، فتشتكي إلى إحدى أخواتها    أو صديقاتها أو أمها فتشير عليها أن تذهب إلى الساحر الفلاني ليعمل لها    عملا يجعل زوجها خاتما بأصبعها ، ولا تعلم هذه المرأة أنها تخسر آخرتها  من   أجل دنياها بذهابها إلى الساحر 

يقول الله تعالى : وَلَقَدْ  عَلِمُواْ لَمَنِ   اشْتَرَاهُ مَا لَهُ فِي الاَخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلاَقٍ  وَلَبِئْسَ مَا شَرَوْاْ   بِهِ أَنْفُسَهُمْ لَوْ كَانُواْ يَعْلَمُونَ  ويقول: بَلْ تُؤْثِرُونَ   الْحَيَاةَ الدّنْيَا * وَالاَخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ  وَأَبْقَىَ ، ولا تعلم   هذه المرأة أن الساحر سوف يرسل على زوجها من  الشياطين الكفرة يتلبسونه   ويصدونه عن الصلاة والذكر والذهاب إلى المساجد  وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمّنْ   مّنَعَ مَسَاجِدَ اللّهِ أَن يُذْكَرَ فِيهَا  اسْمُهُ وَسَعَىَ فِي   خَرَابِهَآ أُوْلَئِكَ مَا كَانَ لَهُمْ أَن  يَدْخُلُوهَآ إِلاّ   خَآئِفِينَ لّهُمْ فِي الدّنْيَا خِزْيٌ وَلَهُمْ فِي  الاَخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ   عَظِيمٌ [البقرة:114]وقد تؤذيه شياطين  السحر  في عقله وبدنه بأمراض شتى ، يصيبونه بالصداع والسهر والضيق في الصدر، وقد يمكر الله بها بتسلط شياطين  السحر  عليها، وربما انعكس سحرها عليها بسبب خطأ في عمل  السحر  فتخسر دنياها وأخرتها إلا أن يتداركها الله برحمة من عنده  

ولو أن هذه المرأة تحببت إلى زوجها بالطيب من الكلام  وبحسن الخلق لكسبت   محبته ومودته ولفازت بالأجر والمثوبة من عند الله  ولانقاد لها زوجها  محبا  مطيعا ، يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: إِنَّ مِنَ  الْبَيَانِ لَسِحْرًا ،   ويقول الكميت  
وقاد إليها الحب فانقاد صَعبه بحب من  السحر  الحلال التحببِ 


أعراض سحر المحبة 

يذكر صاحب كتاب الصارم البتار أن من أعراض سحر المحبة ما يلي  

الشغف والمحبة الزائدتان


الرغبة الشديدة في كثرة الجماع 

عدم الصبر عنها 

التلهف الشديد لرؤيتها 

طاعته لها طاعة عمياء  

هذه الفقرة من كتاب الصارم البتار في التصدي للسحرة الأشرار 138 

والذي أظنه والله أعلم أنه قد تكون مثل هذه المحبة محبة فطرية وليست بسبب  السحر  والشياطين ، فلا يشك من يقرأ هذه السطور أنه مسحور بسحر المحبة . يقول قيس بن الملوح  


قالوا جننت بمن تهوى فقلت لهم العشـق أعظم مما بالمجانين 
العشق لا يستفيق الدهر صاحبه وإنما يصرع المجنون في الحين 


ويقول أيضاً 
يقولون مسحور يهيم بذكرها ووالله ما بي من جنون ولا سحر 

سحر التهيـج  
ما أظن أن أحد يعمل هذا النوع من  السحر  وفي قلبه ذرة من إيمان ، حيث أنه يجمع بين  السحر  وطلب الفاحشة والعياذ بالله وتهيج قلب المسحور وصرفه عن ذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى


يذكر ابن قيم الجوزية في كتابه روضة المحبين ونزهة  المشتاقين في الباب   الثامن والعشرون " فيمن آثر عاجل العقوبة والآلام على  لذة الوصال الحرام "   قصة لهذا النوع من  السحر     فيقول : قال جابر بن نوح : كنت بالمدينة جالسا عند رجل في حاجة فمر بنا    شيخ حسن الوجه حسن الثياب ، فقام إليه ذلك الرجل فسلم عليه وقال: يا أبا    محمد اسأل الله أن يعظم أجرك ، وأن يربط على قلبك بالصبر ، فقال الشيخ  


وكان يميني في الوغى ومسـاعدي فأصبحتُ قد خانت يميني ذراعها 
وقد صرت حيرانا من الثكل باهتا أخـا كلف ضاقت على رباعــــها
 
فقال له الرجل أبشر فإن الصبر مُعول المؤمن ، وإني    لأرجو أن لا يحرمك الله الأجر على مصيبتك ، فقلت له من هذا الشيخ ؟ فقال    رجل منا من الأنصار فقلت وما قصته ؟ قال : أصيب بابنه وكان به بارا قد  كفاه   جميع ما يعينه ، ومنيته عجب ، قلت : وما كانت ؟ قال : أحبته امرأة  فأرسلت   إليه تشكوا حبه وتسأله الزيارة وكان لها زوج ، فألحت عليه ، فأفشى  ذلك  إلى  صديق له ، فقال له : لو بعثت إليها بعض أهلك فوعظتها وزجرتها  رجوت أن  تكف  عنك ، فأمسك وأرسلت إليه إما أن تزورني وإما أن أزورك فأبى ،  فلما  يئست منه  ذهبت إلى امرأة كانت تعمل  السحر     فجعلت لها الرغائب ( العطاء الجزل ) في تهيجه ، فعملت لها في ذلك ،   فبينما  هو ذات ليلة مع أبيه إذ خطر ذكرها بقلبه وهاج منه أمر لم يكن يعرفه   واختلط  ( فسد عقله) ، فقام مسرعا فصلى واستعاذ والأمر يشتد ، فقال يا  أبه  أدركني  بقيد ، فقال : يا بني ما قصتك ؟ فحدثه بالقصة ، فقام وقيده  وأدخله  بيتا  فجعل يضطرب ويخور كما يخور الثور ، ثم هدأ فإذا هو ميت والدم  يسيل  من منخره  

يشتكي بعض من به مس من التهيج والعطف الشديد على الغير من الشباب    والشابات ويعاني منه البعض منهم العناء الشديد ، فتجده دائمْ القلق فارغ    الفؤاد يغدوا ويروح وبه من الوَلَهُ ما يكاد أن يُقَطِعَ نياط قلبه ، منشغل    الفكر بمن يعشق ويهوى ، شَغله الوجد والإشتياق ، يرى طيف من يحب ماثلا  في   مخيلته ، ويظن أنه يلحظه ويتحدث إليه.
يمثلها بالوهم فكري لناظري وأكثر ما يُضْني النفوس افتكارها


يزداد عليه القلق والاضطراب حتى يصل به الهيام الى البكاء المرير . وليس    بالضرورة أن يكون هذا الإنسان مسحوراً ، ولكن الشياطين تؤذي بعض الشباب    والشابات الممسوسين بهذا الأسلوب من أجل الفتنة والوقوع في الرذيلة ،  وحتى   تسيطر عليهم وتسلبهم الإرادة ما داموا منشغلين بفكرهم عن قراءة  القرآن وعن   كل أمر يقربهم الى الله سبحانه وتعالى . يقول أحد العشاق  
أيا معشر العشاق بالله خبروا إذا حل عشقٌ بالفتى كيف يصنع


والتهيج الذي تعمله السحرة غالبا ما يصل بالإنسان الى  أقصى درجات   الاستثارة الجنسية ، ويمكن ان نقول أنه على اربعة اشكال بالنسبة  للرجال   وبالمثل بالنسبة للنساء 


تهيج على شخص معين

تهيج على جميع النساء

تهيج على جميع الرجال


تهيج على النساء والرجال = شذوذ جنسى 

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*السحرو الدجل والشعوذه هذه الممارسات   انتشر بصوره مخيفه  فى السودان هذه الظاهره
لها ابعاد ومسببات ا 

   وكل هذا   بسبب الجهل غياب وضعف الوازع الدينى    وانتشارت الخرافات والبدع   قلة الايمان وعدم التوكل علي الله  لكثير من الناس
 - تدهور الوضع الاقتصادى ادى لظهور مجموعه دجالين يصطادون فى الماء العكر   وخصوصاً من شريحة النساء، بما فيهن المتعلمات والمثقفات تعيش في القرون  الوسطى وتتخذ من أوكار الدجالين والمشعوذين ملجأ تأوي إليه كلما اشتدت  الحاجة
فلماذا يلجاً الكثير من النساء إلى هذه الأوكار؟ وماذا يحدث هناك
 - الحركه والنزوح للقبائل من الاطراف الى العاصمه
ادى لظهور تلك المجموعات التى تدعى العلاج بالعروق وكل مظاهر الدجل
لبعض القبائل التى اشتهرت بتلك الاشياء
 - ارتفاع تكاليف العلاج بالمستشفيات ادى الى اللجوء الى هؤلاء السحروالمشعوذين والدَّجالين 

  نسال الله  يكفينا وإياكم شر  السحروالمشعوذين والدَّجالين 
*

----------

